# Haunted Yards



## Zombie Sniper (May 14, 2011)

Done and done.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Is it the Thunder Bay facebook page? If so, I was compelled to like it after seeing the current profile picture especially since my husband just joined here as dedhedfred! LOL


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

I couldn't use the map to find haunts near me in Minnesota  Cool idea though, and btw, Thunder Bay is beautiful, went there a few years back saw the falls and biggest trees I've ever seen.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Done! Looks cool, but I don't live anywhere near Thunder Bay.


----------

